#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Four Seasons Hotel,Chiang Mai

## ch1ldofthemoon

My boss arrived in Chiang Mai,early december,for a quick five days,before flying onto Aussie. I hired a car for a couple of days and went exploring,with him and some Thai friends. Whilst out driving,we came across the Four Seasons Hotel. As the boss and myself are both professional gardeners and we`d heard about the Four Seasons gardens,we drove in and asked if we could look around. I left my Thai friends in the bar,while we went for a look around.

In every nook and cranny,were lots of pots of fresh flowers,floating on pots of water.

Walking round the gardens,past individual houses.



view across the lake from the swimming pool.


My Thai friends in the bar

A small Singa was 270 baht.

The Boss.
We only had 2 beers each, 2 samsong/coke,some tempura and spring rolls.
Total cost for 5 people: 2,700 Baht.
This is a beautiful hotel,stunning gardens and the `cleanest` working rice farm I`ve ever seen....they change the straw everytime the buffalo have a shit!
 Well out of my price range. cheapest rooms started at 40,000 plus 18.5% vat/service charge.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Well out of my price range. cheapest rooms started at 40,000 plus


crikey.....

where exactly is it?

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

here`s the link:Four Seasons Resort Chiang Mai: A Luxury Resort in Chiang Mai, Thailand.
the address is :
Mae Rim-Samoeng Old Road
, 
Mae Rim
, 
Chiang Mai 50180
, 
Thailand




they had a couple of houses that sleep 6-8,that were only 160,000 plus 18.5% VAT per night,not including breakfast.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> they had a couple of houses that sleep 6-8,that were only 160,000 plus 18.5% VAT per night,not including breakfast.


incredible....

you can build a house for not much more.

what type of people stay there?

----------


## MeMock

> they had a couple of houses that sleep 6-8,that were only 160,000 plus 18.5% VAT per night,not including breakfast.


How can you not include breakfast at that price?

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

I see from their website, that their charges are a lot lower that what we were quoted when we went to visit.
 I found it a very beautifully landscaped resort,but I would`nt want to stay there. There`s not much to do,except laze around the pool/gardens or go on a cookery course.There`s no local bars....

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by ch1ldofthemoon
> 
> they had a couple of houses that sleep 6-8,that were only 160,000 plus 18.5% VAT per night,not including breakfast.
> 
> 
> incredible....
> 
> you can build a house for not much more.
> 
> what type of people stay there?


I went there for a conference, three beers pretty much bankrupted me  :Sad:

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

I think the people who stay there have lots of dosh and dont mind paying for a bit of luxury.Personally,If I had that type of money to spend on a holiday,I`d be spending it with the locals,not giving it to some american resort chain.....

----------


## Happyman

> My boss arrived in Chiang Mai,early december,for a
>  Well out of my price range. cheapest rooms started at 40,000 plus 18.5% vat/service charge.


If thats for a night lets get it to perspective !!!

40,000 is over 6 MONTHS rent for my place !!!!!!!!!

 :rofl:

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

A client of the company I work for,took his wife and three teenage daughters to phuket,Christmas 2000.They stayed at the Banyan Tree in Bangkok for one night,then thirteen nights in the Banyan Tree ,Phuket. With first class flights on B.A. to Bangkok, their holiday cost £48K. The Four Seasons is exactly the type of hotel they would enjoy.

----------


## rawlins

YOu can't enjoy wasting that much money.... I suppose if you are rich and want to stay safely away from the riff-raff then that is where you would choose...

You can get everything they are offering plus much more at loads of other places.... Feck that... I thought I was daft forking out 5 grand a night in Samui but that takes the biscuit...

The kind of people that stay there should be shot at birth...

----------


## MeMock

If you were to shoot them at Birth, how would you know which babies are going to grow up and stay in places like that?

Jealousy is a curse remember rawlins  :Smile:

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

After having had a look around the place and a couple of drinks in the bar,I gotta say,it`s well worth a visit,if your in the area.

----------


## rawlins

> If you were to shoot them at Birth, how would you know which babies are going to grow up and stay in places like that?
> 
> Jealousy is a curse remember rawlins


Good point MeMock... Shooting them when they check into the hotel would be a better bet ensuring that the correct people were taken care of...

I'm not jealous... Might even take the OPs advice and go there for a look around if I'm ever in the area.... If they have a happy hour I might even relax with a beer... :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

just make sure it is only 1  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> The kind of people that stay there should be shot at birth...


bit of an OTT reaction matey.

----------


## rawlins

> Originally Posted by rawlins
> 
> The kind of people that stay there should be shot at birth...
> 
> 
> bit of an OTT reaction matey.


  Yeah.. I have backtracked on that statement since posting and decided that the kind of people that stay there should only be shot when they are checking into the hotel, so that no innocents are harmed....

Smokers.... They should be shot at birth though...

----------


## benbaaa

Some friends of my parents came to Thailand on holiday, on my recommendation.  When they got back to the UK, they said it was nice enough, but they didn't really see what all the fuss was about.  Turns out they spent 10 days in a swanky resort by the pool, never tried any Thai food, never went exploring, never saw a temple or a bar-beer complex...

----------


## DrAndy

Benb, most tourists are like that

that is why mass tourism is a good thing, they stay in their little ghettos

as for the 4 Seasons, it is a very nice place, but I am too mean to pay those prices

If you are a successful builder in London, you would have so much "black" cash to spend, you might as well throw it away on posh hotels and golfing

or if you are seriously rich, as some people are, that sort of money is peanuts. I had a friend who worked for an Italian industrialist; he had a private jet. One time he sent the plane to pick his wifes' dog up from Paris and bring it to Milan.

He could not spend the money he was making. He flew 1st Class everywhere, when not using his own plane, stayed at all the most expensive hotels, had homes in many countries, all fully staffed etc etc

His wife was a miserable bitch

----------


## Blake7

I heard there was a nice golf course at the 4 seasons Chiang Mai - anyone ever played it?

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

^ A couple of times but not since 2005, it's not the best in Thailand but about as good as you'll get in Chiang Mai. I managed to score 14 runs with 5 under par but lost 3 love, whatever that means.

----------


## Frankenstein

> Originally Posted by ch1ldofthemoon
> 
> they had a couple of houses that sleep 6-8,that were only 160,000 plus 18.5% VAT per night,not including breakfast.
> 
> 
> incredible....
> 
> you can build a house for not much more.
> 
> what type of people stay there?


Rich people.  :Smile:  It is the best in Chiang Mai.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

the mandarin dara devi is more expensive though.

----------


## Frankenstein

Yes, but it is not as good value for your money.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
I am reliably informed by one of their managers that it's an absolute rip off.

----------


## benbaaa

A mate of mine stopped in one of these places for a mid-morning coffee with his gal, just to see what it was like.  

Two coffees: 2,500B.  Ka-ching.  Thank you very much.   :Sad:

----------


## Frankenstein

So, meet you all there for Sunday brunch?  :Razz:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> So, meet you all there for Sunday brunch?


i shall be availing myself of the all you can eat sausage buffet for 150 baht at that sausage place near my new place.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> i shall be availing myself of the all you can eat sausage buffet for 150 baht at that sausage place near my new place.


Are they proper sausages or the shit they serve here?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> Are they proper sausages or the shit they serve here?


it's a german sausage restaurant.

they supply the supermarkets here.

not an english sausage i'm afraid, but they sell a truly great black pudding and i'm thrilled they are 3 minutes away.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I'll check them out when I Christen your spare room.  :Smile:

----------


## bkkmadness

> Two coffees: 2,500B.  Ka-ching.  Thank you very much.


Fucking hell.  Did you nick anything to compensate? The table would have been a start.

----------


## DrAndy

> A mate of mine stopped in one of these places for a mid-morning coffee with his gal, just to see what it was like. 
> 
> Two coffees: 2,500B. Ka-ching. Thank you very much.


 
I know

A friend of mine went there and had seventeen Gin and Tonics. He said the bill was for B123,690, which he could not understand as that amount was not divisible by 17

----------


## sabang

The Four Seasons Chiang Mai is pretty much non pareil when it comes to a spa resort- it carries a very strong reputation with people who don't need to ask the price, the sort of people that when you tell them it's a rip off will answer yes, so what? They know it's good, thats all they need to know, and the hotel does not need to aggressively discount.

I've stayed there, once. Personally, I'd pay the bit extra and choose an Aman resort over this place, and I also prefer the Oberoi in Bali, and the Datai in Langkawi.

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

I understand from friends who visit the Four Seasons on a regular basis, that on sundays,they do an "all you can eat" buffet,which i`m told is very popular and good. cost is 3,500 Baht. Think I`ll go check it out,next time I`m passing....

----------


## Lostandfound

stayed a few years back and don't see what's so special about it. The villa came with a housekeeper - my personal Thai Rosa Klebb, who couldn't cook an omelette but kept telling me that Hillary Clinton had stayed in my room - a house type hut with a dining table for 14 and a poxy sheep dip plunge pool.

LOTS of snakes inthe grounds -there was a great big brown f---ing snake sat under my mate's/ biz partners chair in the garden outside. It shot out like a rocket when he sat down. I got pissed one night (well every night), but only once took a late stroll to enjoy the night atmosphere (and smoke joint in a quiet corner) and fell in the 'rice paddy'.

The 'viilage' staff are togged in a sort of Yohji styled peasant garb. It's a Thai village without that yaba, 7/11, alcoholic fathers and brothers and hookers - unless you count the trophy wifes queueing to spend 200 us on weird spa treatments. 

Fancied a shag in town but they didn't have a car available at 1130 one night. Had to insist they dragged manager out and his driver/car took me - cheeky sods for that kind of $$! Guests there don't usually go out much at night. Didn't drag back though, so no idea if they charge a joiner fee :Smile: 

Had a massage a couple of times but no happy endings. No plan to return and now I'm retired can't afford to anymore!

----------


## rosstl

Four season is the perfect destination in Thailand, i got their once and that was memorable time i spent on the island. I am going to that place again as it is really great place to enjoy your weekend.

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

island,what island?

----------


## BaitongBoy

The island of Thailand?...lol...

----------


## DrAndy

^   hahaha  lol  heh heh lol

he may be referring to Koh Samui

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

Is there a Four Seasons on Samui?

----------


## DrAndy

^ google is your friend

Koh Samui Resort | Thailand Resort | Four Seasons Resort Koh Samui


it's not so difficult

----------

